# Which "experts" do you like and dislike?



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

When I'm not out walking the dogs or playing with them, I'm always reading about training and behavior online or in books. I'm always looking for suggestions on good reads.

Which dog behavior and training authors do you like and dislike?

I'm a huge fan of Patricia McConnell. I also like Ed Frawley.

I'm currently reading, "How to be Your Dog's Best Friend" by the Monks of New Skete and I'm not very enthusiastic about the 100 pages or so I've read so far.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am a Diane Bauman fan - _Beyond Basic Dog Training_


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Victoria Stillwell I know I know but I think she is seriously BA! Hate Ceasar Milan I can't help it I just don't like him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I used to really like Carole Lea Benjamin-I think she mostly writes fiction now, though.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Karen Pryor, I love don't shoot the dog.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Don't Shoot the Dog is on the table next to me. It's next on my reading list. Along with 38583937583 others.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I like though its geared towards competive obediance. Competive OB: a balancig act by Judy Byron and Adele Yunck.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I like tippykayak and FlyingQuizini among others here.  

I so look forward to reading their posts! It's even better than a book....it's interactive!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

GRZ said:


> I like tippykayak and FlyingQuizini among others here.
> 
> I so look forward to reading their posts! It's even better than a book....it's interactive!


 

Ditto! They are amongst my many GRF heros


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loboto-Me said:


> Ditto! They are amongst my many GRF heros


Aw shucks... thanks, guys! 

Hey, just an FYI... I'm presently negotiating with an online webinar service to get some online, video-based training classes going on the net! You guys will be the first to know if I manage to pull it off!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Some of my favorites:

Patricia McConnell
Karen Pryor
John Rogerson
John Fisher
Terry Ryan
Pat Miller


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Of the ones mentioned, I only know Patricia McConnell and Cesar Milan.

I like Pat McC for the doggie questions, but Cesar is cuter. I'd like to alpha-roll him, but I won't let him mess with my dog.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Pudden said:


> Of the ones mentioned, I only know Patricia McConnell and Cesar Milan.
> 
> I like Pat McC for the doggie questions, but Cesar is cuter. I'd like to alpha-roll him, but I won't let him mess with my dog.



Hahaha! I'm with you on not letting him mess with my dog


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Pudden said:


> Of the ones mentioned, I only know Patricia McConnell and Cesar Milan.
> 
> *I like Pat McC for the doggie questions, but Cesar is cuter. I'd like to alpha-roll him, but I won't let him mess with my dog*.


 
You're too funny! I like to learn about all the different techniques/philosophies out there, and have enjoyed all the ones mentioned. Then I just use what works for a particular dog in the situation. I hate to use just one style of training rigidly because every dog is different and what works for one doesn't work for all (IMHO).


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

I like Connie Cleveland's articles in the GRNews. She knows her stuff and has the success to prove it. Her mom was no slouch either!


John


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree 100% about Connie-she is outstanding!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GRZ said:


> I like tippykayak and FlyingQuizini among others here.
> 
> I so look forward to reading their posts! It's even better than a book....it's interactive!


Wow, that's a really nice thing to say, and I'm immensely flattered to be put anywhere near on par with FlyingQuizini. She has changed my mind about particular techniques on more than one occasion.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bossoli said:


> I'm currently reading, "How to be Your Dog's Best Friend" by the Monks of New Skete and I'm not very enthusiastic about the 100 pages or so I've read so far.


Yeah, I used to be a huge monks fan, but even then I always recommended their books with the proviso that they were unnecessarily harsh in some tactics. At the time, I figured it was just because they train GSDs, and I was training Goldens. But now I think some of their techniques are just plain misguided and based on a misconstrued conception of dominance.

On the flip side, I like some of their solutions for approaches that aren't food based, since I think it's important for dogs to be motivated in multiple ways. Still, I would no longer recommend either _How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend_ or _The Art of Raising a Puppy_ as complete guides, even though I think they're important books to read if you want to add to your arsenal of techniques and your understanding of the evolution of dog training in this country. _The Art of Raising a Puppy_ also has an excellent break down of puppy developmental stages.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My favorite book is Diane Baumann's. Love it, am always referring to it for something. Have had the good fortune of attending some really good seminars, two of my favorites was one given by Adele Yunck, and also Connie Cleveland. Loved them both.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Any love for Ian Dunbar?

I was taking advice I got here and found that I was Dunbarizing Tessie without even realizing it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

avincent52 said:


> Any love for Ian Dunbar?
> 
> I was taking advice I got here and found that I was Dunbarizing Tessie without even realizing it.


Oh yes, of cours, Ian! I've never had the opportunity to see him in person, so I tend to "overlook" him when constructing my list... but he's wonderful!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> Any love for Ian Dunbar?
> 
> I was taking advice I got here and found that I was Dunbarizing Tessie without even realizing it.


 
Il like Ian Dunbar very much, and enjoy listening to him and reading his books.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

These are two different types of people. Victoria is a trainer (and a pretty good one from what I can tell), and I see Ceasar as more of a "Dog Psychologist".





AcesWild said:


> Victoria Stillwell I know I know but I think she is seriously BA! Hate Ceasar Milan I can't help it I just don't like him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Il like Ian Dunbar very much, and enjoy listening to him and reading his books.


I agree. I have a lot of respect for him.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Owners, Great Dogs by Brian Kilcommons. I found this book in our library and probably signed it out 10 times when I was training our past Golden. Loved the book so much, I have ordered a copy for myself and Timber, we should have it this week!!! 
Then the real fun will begin!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

John G said:


> I like Connie Cleveland's articles in the GRNews. She knows her stuff and has the success to prove it. Her mom was no slouch either!
> 
> 
> John


I love Connie Cleveland- her book is great, her seminar was great, and her articles are great. 

I also like Terri Arnold, Diane Bauman, Jane Jackson, Marie Swaford (her Ring Ready book is great!), Bridget Carlsen...those just some that I like for obedience!

Agility...Susan Garrett! Susan Salo, Greg Derrett, Stacy Periot, etc.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Other than the ones mentioned already, I like Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash". BJ


----------

